# Report: 76ers 'tried hard' to trade Michael Carter-Williams



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Philadelphia 76ers "tried hard" to trade Rookie of the Year Michael Carter-Williams before the NBA draft, Grantland's Zach Lowe reports.
> 
> Carter-Williams, the No. 11 pick in the 2013 draft out of Syracuse, averaged 16.7 points, 6.3 assists and 6.2 rebounds per game last season. He may miss the start of this season as he recovers from offseason surgery to repair a torn labrum in his right shoulder. Despite being tabbed as the league's top first-year, Lowe reports Philadelphia wanted to trade him, but didn't receive offers as good as they expected.
> 
> ...


http://www.si.com/nba/2014/10/14/philadelphia-76ers-tried-trade-michael-carter-williams


----------

